# Is sweet sand all its cracked out to be?



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I was advised to put some "sweet sand" on out lawn which has been looking distinctly ill lately, despite all of our watering. I expected to get the red stuff you see in the deep desert, instead I got a truckfull of sticky yellowish sand, the sort that used to sit frozen or waterlogged most of the year in the kid's sandpit in our house in the UK.

It is now drying out and blowing about everywhere (especially in the house) - did I get the wrong thing and have I just spent a week spreading an ingredient for concrete all over our garden?

Cheers


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Not sure if you got the right sand, but we just had ours poured a few months back and resulted in much better grass within a couple of weeks.

We now have 90% coverage of healthy grass versus 25% as before (75% were dying).


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

ccr said:


> Not sure if you got the right sand, but we just had ours poured a few months back and resulted in much better grass within a couple of weeks.
> 
> We now have 90% coverage of healthy grass versus 25% as before (75% were dying).


Thank you so much for this reassurance. I will just be patient (with broom in hand)

Cheers.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

ccr said:


> Not sure if you got the right sand, but we just had ours poured a few months back and resulted in much better grass within a couple of weeks.
> 
> We now have 90% coverage of healthy grass versus 25% as before (75% were dying).


Thank you so much for this reassurance. I will just be patient (with broom in hand)

Cheers.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Thank you so much for this reassurance. I will just be patient (with broom in hand)
> 
> Cheers.


Good luck.

Caveat, we have automatic sprinkler system that waters the lawn a few times a day (that resulted in $$$ of water bill at the end of the month as side effect  ...)


----------

